# Risk Management for Stocks



## TradeLikeTheWind (8 June 2019)

I like to hold positions overnight, I need to know what causes large moves in stocks, I have traded futures/fx just no stocks. Normally I just look at the economic calendar to see if there are any big releases that move the market. For individual stocks, what info do I need to look out for?


----------



## Zaxon (8 June 2019)

TradeLikeTheWind said:


> I need to know what causes large moves in stocks



So many things: Donald trump tweets the word "tariff".  A GDP or employment figure is released that is different from what was expected.  These types of things are market level risks.  But your shares can be dramatically affected by things which seem entirely irrelevant to your individual company.

As to the share itself, failing to meet earnings.  Actually meeting earnings, but not surprising on the upside - weird, but it happens.  A harmless sounding ASX query letter sent to a company, can cause the price to drop sharply.

Really, there's about 999 things that can cause stocks to sharply change in price.


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2019)

Follow momentum.

While outliers occur they are rare.
Spreading your trading from stock
To Futures e minis commodities 
Will go a long way to mitigation 
Of overall risk


----------

